# The White Race Will Officially Be A minority By 2045 In US



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If not actually sooner. The average age is 43.

White population aging rapidly in US, dying faster than babies are born, data show | Fox News


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah it will be the slow death of America as we know it. Turning into the same chit hole as the rest of the world as more immigrants flood the country. Look at southern CA for example.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Now if something doesn't go my way I can say "Oh, is it because I'm White???" :tango_face_wink:

But on a serious note, we need that wall built.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's the same way in every white nation, and many are celebrating this.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You young guys better start humping!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> You young guys better start humping!


Yeah, but do it right. Apply yourself in the workforce, get married, and have children. Have more than just replacements for yourselves, and teach them the ways of the Bible and constitutional governance. Make America Great, Again. If you don't do these things, watch your homeland be taken from you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe the democrats will start giving free stuff to white folks.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Then we can get all the welfare benefits???


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We loose ground day by day, illegal invasion and our educational systems ( Indoctrination centers ) will put the last nail in this once great Republic, if it already hasn't. I don't know that the tide can be turned.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

There is no 'White ' race just the human race. 

Why is this a problem. For a lot of the US history there have been more 'non-white' people living in present day US then there were 'white' people. 

Funny how many people having DNA test done find out many ancestors came from Africa. 

one race the human race it is science not a debate.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> There is no 'White ' race just the human race.
> 
> Why is this a problem. For a lot of the US history there have been more 'non-white' people living in present day US then there were 'white' people.
> 
> ...


Bull freaking crap. Sorry. You are due a *reality check.*

There are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the face of the earth. North Korea is 98 percent plus Korean. Japan claims to the most racially pure nation on the earth with 97.5 percent of its people being pure Japanese. Zimbabwe is 99.7 percent black. They disagree with you.

In Georgia we have a woman running for governor on the D side of the aisle. She wants reparations for slavery. That is going to be the race issue at the forefront of American politics if she wins the election. Then, on the other side of the aisle are the immigration religionists who will tell you their issue isn't about race, but find an excuse to use a race thread to lobby for a silly wall. If you want to know how absolutely ridiculous that argument is, visit this thread and check out the first 14 posts. WELL worth your time.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/usmilitias/just-thoughts-t32.html

The problem you have in America is that we are a nation founded by white people and our Constitution reflects Christian values. The bulk of the world is against that. And *YOU* would be surprised to find out how many white people are *NOT* from Africa and if three percent of their genes are black, you are implying that they should abandon their heritage. And, like it or not, our race *IS* a part of our culture.

Of course there is a debate here. Our very first Naturalization law required applicants for citizenship to be white. ALL the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation, and Constitution were white. Those* facts* inspire the non-whites to want to remove the white race from the face of this earth.

Unless you're willing to trash your race, then you are a white racist. That is the only standard we have in America. We are not supposed to celebrate our contributions to science, literature, advances in medicine, or the many inventions our race have offered the world. Other races can and everybody is all about celebrating diversity until the white man demands his recognition. Then, strangely, he becomes a racist and that diversity crap becomes a new mantra to be chanted: ONE RACE. It's like we didn't learn anything from the Bible when the people sought to be one and they attempted to build the Tower of Babel. For real dude. Check out that link and then get back to me.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Of course in reality very few people give a shit about race except the people who bring it up all the time and go on these huge rants about it. The rest of us just go about our lives not giving a crap who is what color and instead just want each person to be held accountable for their individual actions.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't believe it for one minute. That's because I know how I'd feel and then react.

I'm a gun guy, I carry a Kimber UC2 in .45 ACP daily, and I have for just short of seven years--I know this because I was stunned that five years had passed and I needed a renewal.

To that, I don't like bullies, be they skinheads, poser bikers, bangers or jihadists. I find nothing more calming than my Crimson Trace putting a bright red pin of light on a loudmouth's chest.

Right now there are 350 million Americans. Most are white, and a few generations of erstwhile breeding isn'y going to change that much. Then, how many guns have you found thrown out in the trash? Guns get repaired, not discarded. If you cannot buy ammunition, do like I did--cast your own bullets and buy a Dillon press.

So let's suppose the shooting starts in your scenario. I know my friends, and we'll keep score on who knocks off the most felons.

Yes, such a scenario can and probably will end in genocide. But it will be the whites who are left standing. For example, do you remember the original Black Panthers? Well, they are all dead. Think of it as a cautionary tale.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> There is no 'White ' race just the human race.
> 
> Why is this a problem. For a lot of the US history there have been more 'non-white' people living in present day US then there were 'white' people.
> 
> ...


Well, then why is it that African Americans--along with every other racial group out there--celebrate their heritage but those of European heritage can't do that without seeming racist? Why is it racist for white people to be proud of their heritage?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm willing to help out. Have gun, will travel


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Annie said:


> Well, then why is it that African Americans--along with every other racial group out there--celebrate their heritage but those of European heritage can't do that without seeming racist? Why is it racist for white people to be proud of their heritage?


I don't think that's a matter of race, that's a social convention. And it's because white people have decided to just accept it as a social norm. Some out of guilt, some out of ignorance, some out of apathy.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

It's the Millennials fault, they haven't figured out that you can't have babies via internet sex with a porn video.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> There is no 'White ' race just the human race.
> 
> Why is this a problem. For a lot of the US history there have been more 'non-white' people living in present day US then there were 'white' people.
> 
> ...


Its not about a single race, its about a culture and principles that this Nation was founded on. Quite simply, we prefer to honor God, honor women, the family structure &#8230;. and keep our damn pants pulled up over our gangsta asses. Get it! :vs_mad:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> I don't think that's a matter of race, that's a social convention. And it's because white people have decided to just accept it as a social norm. Some out of guilt, some out of ignorance, some out of apathy.


White guilt because we're so "entitled".


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I don't think that's a matter of race, that's a social convention. And it's because white people have decided to just accept it as a social norm. Some out of guilt, some out of ignorance, some out of apathy.


Uff da!
Not all!
Years and years ago I married into a Norwegian family, and that entire clan were all about being of Norwegian descent, and about knowing and congregating with others just like them. They had Norwegian halls where many many extended families would gather to celebrate their heritage and each other. Still do.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Kum by ya, kum by ya....let's all celebrate the downfall of the old white racists...

Humans are a species....the true racists are the rainbow humpers that scream everyone else is a racist....

I'm a bigot, plain and simple...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I don't believe it for one minute. That's because I know how I'd feel and then react.
> 
> I'm a gun guy, I carry a Kimber UC2 in .45 ACP daily, and I have for just short of seven years--I know this because I was stunned that five years had passed and I needed a renewal.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I just got off work and my brain is fried from being on the flight line all day. To what scenario has you coming out as the guns a'blazing badass? Fact is, white folks are dying faster than they are procreating. Guns won't do a thing to prevent that.

There are a few things that attribute to our decline in numbers. Mark Styen made a great argument that socialism is causing the white population decrease in numbers, saying that people in socialist states are too selfish to procreate. I Think there is something to that.

Another thing that probably has a lot to with it is the industrial revolution. There's no need for large families to work the fields, anymore. Nowadays, only the love of children or the clear understanding that children are needed to continue your people's existence drives planned procreation. It seems those things aren't enough.

Here's another thing that is helping to insure the demise of the white population. After work, tonight, I went by Walmart where I sa three different white women with halfbreed children. Never mind these little children shouldn't have been up at that time of night.

Your handgun won't change things as this is not the scenario you described. The real scenario is much more complicated than that.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> Well, then why is it that African Americans--along with every other racial group out there--celebrate their heritage but those of European heritage can't do that without seeming racist? Why is it racist for white people to be proud of their heritage?


St Patrick's day anyone?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Your handgun won't change things as this is not the scenario you described. The real scenario is much more complicated than that.


Fair enough. But what is the first thing a man does when he feels his family (or community) is in danger? Does he seek to protect his tribe or does he buy an Escalade for a banger to appease his new ruler?

Consider this, when are gun sales the most robust? Why, it's when the gun community feels heat from the left. And that was when the population of the USA was still predominantly white.

If any species is cornered it turns on its attacker. Look at the vitriol when our population just thought Hillary might become president. I think there is more anger now than when I was a student during the Vietnam War. Why do you think many schools (the bastions of socialism) are contemplating armed officers and bulletproof glass? It's because they feel their daily lives have been jeopardized.

The USA is pretty safe now, but ethnic policies are already destroying Europe.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> St Patrick's day anyone?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an ethnicity, not a race. African American is to European American as Nigerian is to Irish. Comprende? :tango_face_smile:

Anyway, don't get me started about St Patty's day. It's not about the saint, at least not in the US, it's all about drinking. St Patrick would be rolling in his grave because his parade has been hijacked by the Gay-Priders, and Cardinal Timmy marching right along with 'em. If people want to be gay, how about they don't do it under the banner of a saint that would've condemed their behaviour? It's a mockery. The only reason the parade still exists is to get people into the city to spend money at the bars.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We only have to look to Europe to see our future. They have been socialist for years and their human reproduction has been going south. They don't have enough young people being added to expand the economy and carry on the national heritage. Not enough of their own that can come in and contribute to the Ponzi scheme that is socialism. What is their answer? Allow mass illegal immigration in the desperate hope that they will fill the void. They won't. They will pick the bones of their host nation clean and destroy the culture. What you are seeing are countries in their last desperate death throws to save themselves from themselves. The average life cycle of empires throughout history is 250 years. We are soon to follow the path of a history unheeded. .

https://www.ucg.org/the-good-news/the-life-cycles-of-empires-lessons-for-america-today


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> That's an ethnicity, not a race. African American is to European American as Nigerian is to Irish. Comprende? :tango_face_smile:
> 
> Anyway, don't get me started about St Patty's day. It's not about the saint, at least not in the US, it's all about drinking. St Patrick would be rolling in his grave because his parade has been hijacked by the Gay-Priders, and Cardinal Timmy marching right along with 'em. If people want to be gay, how about they don't do it under the banner of a saint that would've condemed their behaviour? It's a mockery. The only reason the parade still exists is to get people into the city to spend money at the bars.


I really need some clarification here please.
What do you mean by race then? What do you define as ethnicity?

Is race season only colour of skin? How do you classify race?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> I really need some clarification here please. Is race season only colour of skin? How do you classify race?


Ahhh, I see you're from Scotland. Fortunately, I was born in Milwaukee, the only place known where the 'melting pot' worked. You go by a combination of "knife and slang."

If your attacker pulls a box cutter and demands 50 cents, chances are he's black.

If your attacker pulls a stiletto, looks in your wallet, shakes his head in disgust, and takes your girl instead, he's probably Sicilian.

If your attacker gives you a knife, begs for his life and gives you his wallet, he's Polish.

Anyone who lives beyond 51st Street and north of Center is German. It's an easy call, the Jodhpurs and jackboots give them away every time.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

First of all, I see a lot of it being that young white women love dark skinned men. And it isn't always one race particularly, just darker than caucasian. Secondly, I look at myself for part of the answer. I am almost 32, and to this day I have never even been on a date. I find it is very difficult to find people of my generation that have any values even resembling my own. If by some chance I did meet the right woman, there is no way I would have a child these days. Who wants to torture their child by raising them in this sickening world? If you try to raise them with any manner of decency, you will probably be arrested for child abuse. And aint no way I would send a kid to a public indoctrination center. Plus, who can afford to raise a kid these days? So sometimes race isn't the only problem, sometimes it is concern for your theoretical offspring.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much, Civil War will come long before that and I suspect that White Conservative America will rise up and re-take our Country. 

The time is overripe for Revolution, it's apparent that the politicians are of no value and I really don't think white people will ultimately allow their Country to slide in to some 3rd world **ithole like those that house africans, muslims and Hispanics.

Rather than get humping, I would suggest that white folks begin training for this and prepare to fight under the black flag!


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

"White" has ALWAYS been a World Wide Minority.


















They world is/ and HAS been at the "Mercy" of a Minority WASPs.
Your Welcome.

You FORGET This at your peril. NO ONE on the face of this planet has EVER destroyed more CIVILIZATIONS than Whites. Our Benevolence only goes SO far. Please act accordingly.

Our Grand Children WILL have enough at some point. A little Glimpse of the Future:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

JafoDawg said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, Civil War will come long before that and I suspect that White Conservative America will rise up and re-take our Country.
> 
> The time is overripe for Revolution, it's apparent that the politicians are of no value and I really don't think white people will ultimately allow their Country to slide in to some 3rd world **ithole like those that house africans, muslims and Hispanics.
> 
> Rather than get humping, I would suggest that white folks begin training for this and prepare to fight under the black flag!


I really wish that I could be as optimistic as you. On this board, I keep asking why people are prepping. There is so much division between the white people that it pains me to even think about it. Trying to get them to work together is like herding cats. What is worse is trying to find out what kind of government they would replace this de facto / illegal government we have that emanates out of Washington Wonderland, District of Corruption.

The worst threat America faces is from the mighty powers that want a NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government. They were able to make us issue oriented rather than a people who see the big picture: God, family, nation. All we see are common enemies - those that want to eradicate us from the face of the earth. Beyond that, he have no vision of what America should look like.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/usmilitias/just-thoughts-t32.html

No point in reinventing the wheel


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

The Resister said:


> I really wish that I could be as optimistic as you. On this board, I keep asking why people are prepping. There is so much division between the white people that it pains me to even think about it. Trying to get them to work together is like herding cats. What is worse is trying to find out what kind of government they would replace this de facto / illegal government we have that emanates out of Washington Wonderland, District of Corruption.
> 
> The worst threat America faces is from the mighty powers that want a NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government. They were able to make us issue oriented rather than a people who see the big picture: God, family, nation. All we see are common enemies - those that want to eradicate us from the face of the earth. Beyond that, he have no vision of what America should look like.
> 
> ...


Anarchy IS the Answer.

You dont GET [Force] folks to work together, you have the best idea for the MOST folks and let self interest work its magic. 


> Genesis 1:31
> And God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. And the evening and the morning were the sixth day.


If folks see something GOOD, they want a piece.
Anarchy is the ULTIMATE in freedom, "Too Much" freedom for most. I know that is an oxymoron, like too much air, too much love, too much money.
By helping folks to understand the BENEFITS of Anarchy, they will see it is good and MORE and MORE folks will want it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Fair enough. But what is the first thing a man does when he feels his family (or community) is in danger? Does he seek to protect his tribe or does he buy an Escalade for a banger to appease his new ruler?
> 
> Consider this, when are gun sales the most robust? Why, it's when the gun community feels heat from the left. And that was when the population of the USA was still predominantly white.
> 
> ...


Again, you can't badass people into procreating, unfortunately. It'd also be handy if we could teach the younguns of today that they are the gender of their birth and not the other gender, a made-up gender or the vegetable of their choice.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Again, you can't badass people into procreating, unfortunately. It'd also be handy if we could teach the younguns of today that they are the gender of their birth and not the other gender, a made-up gender or the vegetable of their choice.


I know, in my gym I looked into the magazine rack and saw one of those "People" magazine rip-offs with bold letters on it "LGBTQ."

Now, if I put a copy of "Guns n' Ammo" or a motorcycle rag in that rack I would immediately be called murdering white nazi xenophobe.

How many times do I have to tell these leftists that I am a xenaphobe. And if I'm afraid of Lucy Lawless, they should be, too...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I know, in my gym I looked into the magazine rack and saw one of those "People" magazine rip-offs with bold letters on it "LGBTQ."
> 
> Now, if I put a copy of "Guns n' Ammo" or a motorcycle rag in that rack I would immediately be called murdering white nazi xenophobe.
> 
> How many times do I have to tell these leftists that I am a xenaphobe. And if I'm afraid of Lucy Lawless, they should be, too...


Lucy can beat me up, anytime she wants! :vs_laugh:

You're right, though. It seems we are committing cultural suicide.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The older generation would probably be willing to fight, but I don't see much in the under 40 crowd that makes me feel especially optimistic. Sure there are exceptions, but en masse, I would say as long as they get handouts and television, they will smoke dope and let themselves be exterminated. As the Romans said "bread and circuses". If you give people something to eat and something to entertain them, they will gladly be at your mercy.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Lowtechredneck said:


> The older generation would probably be willing to fight, but I don't see much in the under 40 crowd that makes me feel especially optimistic. Sure there are exceptions, but en masse, I would say as long as they get handouts and television, they will smoke dope and let themselves be exterminated. As the Romans said "bread and circuses". If you give people something to eat and something to entertain them, they will gladly be at your mercy.


Berlin was a Cesspool in the 20's. Those "kiddos" grew up and said NO MORE after their currency was inflated beyond use. I think you know the rest of that story. After a society collapses, its not the "best" of folks that rise up to fill the void. Folks WILL fight for their lives.
The fourth turning is upon us.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Ahhh, I see you're from Scotland. Fortunately, I was born in Milwaukee, the only place known where the 'melting pot' worked. You go by a combination of "knife and slang."
> 
> If your attacker pulls a box cutter and demands 50 cents, chances are he's black.
> 
> ...


So:

Black is a race?
Sicilian is a race
Polish is a race
German is a race but
Irish is an ethnicity?

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> That's an ethnicity, not a race. African American is to European American as Nigerian is to Irish. Comprende?.


Frankly, no.

Please explain:

African American
&
European American?

Are you too scared to say black and white?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Frankly, no.
> 
> Please explain:
> 
> ...


Afraid of what? Black and white, right. What's not to understand?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> Afraid of what? Black and white, right. What's not to understand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Excellent! 
So race is defined by colour of skin, not where you were born or originally came from. 
Ethnicity is another grouping- such as American, European, Jewish, Muslim etc.

I think there is confusion between race and ethnicity.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

By your country in part, for sure. Religion and yes race is another part of the equation. 

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> By your country in part, for sure. Religion and yes race is another part of the equation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


You see, race is a social construct based upon a moving range of definition- biological/phenotypical or shared common traits. 
Ethnicity is a grouping of certain factors that make grouping easy - religion, language, heritage etc.

There maybe already a plan in action to eliminate WASPs but is that racism or ethnic cleansing?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> You see, race is a social construct based upon a moving range of definition- biological/phenotypical or shared common traits.
> Ethnicity is a grouping of certain factors that make grouping easy - religion, language, heritage etc.
> 
> There maybe already a plan in action to eliminate WASPs but is that racism or ethnic cleansing?
> ...


Neither, it's not on that level. Are you living in the States? I have seen reverse discrimination in employment opportunities.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well, then why is it that African Americans--along with every other racial group out there--celebrate their heritage but those of European heritage can't do that without seeming racist? Why is it racist for white people to be proud of their heritage?


you have never been to or seen a Octoberfest celebration, a St Patrick day Parade , Columbus Day Parade , some kind of Swedish old timer festival. I know you have because every major city and not so major city has these every year. I can go see German folk dancing , Irish Dancing or some kind of festival celebrating a heritage every month. Pull your head out of the sand.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> you have never been to or seen a Octoberfest celebration, a St Patrick day Parade , Columbus Day Parade , some kind of Swedish old timer festival. I know you have because every major city and not so major city has these every year. I can go see German folk dancing , Irish Dancing or some kind of festival celebrating a heritage every month. Pull your head out of the sand.


 @RJAMES, I cant speak for Annie, But I can say, that here in beautiful NM, people can chant brown pride - Mexicans and Hispanics, Gay pride- Who ever, and Native pride- Indians, and its all good, and glorious. But, when I say White Pride, I'm a racist white bastard that has no remorse for the Indians loosing this land, the gays that have equal rights, and the Mexicans that hate TRUMP? 
When have you heard of the "united white boy college fund", or the White history month, or a "white causcus of congress"? 
Your head is in the sand, I have been the "only white boy at a all black school", and I see Indians here in NM teach their children to openly hate white people.
Oh, yeah, I was watching WHITE ENTERTAINMENT TV, (NOT).


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> you have never been to or seen a Octoberfest celebration, a St Patrick day Parade , Columbus Day Parade , some kind of Swedish old timer festival. I know you have because every major city and not so major city has these every year. I can go see German folk dancing , Irish Dancing or some kind of festival celebrating a heritage every month. Pull your head out of the sand.


No comment, because I choose not to have to repeat myself.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@fangfarrier, I forgot to add one thing, no matter what you use to define ethnicity, the historic sorting factors (including lore and lineage) do not work in Milwaukee.

Given a DNA test, all Milwaukee natives are part German, Polish and perhaps Sicilian. Those not part Sicilian are most likely a smidge Oneida Indian. The problem comes with the initial blood tests. The first thing a chemist must do is to somehow filter out the perfuse layers of Usinger's Sausage and Miller Beer. Without this initial operation, all Milwaukee natives appear to chemically be fire hydrants.

The next step is done by a Cognitive Behavioral Therapist. She will ask the patient, "How do you get downtown?" The Patient must answer, "Well, first you go by the viaduct..."

If that answer is not elicted, it means the poser is a Bears fan, he is dumped in a scow and shipped down Lake Michigan to Chicago or Hades or whatever is really on the other side of the toll-booths.

My blood tests always throw my doctors for a loop. As a boy I was blonde, blue-eyed, taller than my swarthy cousins and a switchblade collector. I never ate sausage, but I'm a sucker for a Rueben.

I remember the look on my mother's face when at the age of three the pediatrician told her he felt I was Chinese.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> you have never been to or seen a Octoberfest celebration, a St Patrick day Parade , Columbus Day Parade , some kind of Swedish old timer festival. I know you have because every major city and not so major city has these every year. I can go see German folk dancing , Irish Dancing or some kind of festival celebrating a heritage every month. Pull your head out of the sand.


Seen in the stores: Jet, Ebony, Black Stars, Black Hairstyles, Sister 2 Sister, Black Family Digest, Black Enterprise Magazine, Black Bride and Groom, Black MBA Magazine, Entrepreneurs of Color Magazine, African American Golfer Digest, Heart and Soul Magazine

Television - Bounce tv is a station geared for blacks. Their tv advertising line is "_television done our way_" We can't even watch the Dukes of Hazzard on tv.

A few generic parades compared to the many for blacks. Only two individuals have *two major* holidays honoring them: Jesus and Martin Luther King. What would the masses do if you had a Duke Day?


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

When I was a kid I asked my mother and father one day, "Mom, there is a fathers day and a mothers day, why isnt there a kids day". She replied "Because sweetie, EVERY DAY is kids day".

Get it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> When I was a kid I asked my mother and father one day, "Mom, there is a fathers day and a mothers day, why isnt there a kids day". She replied "Because sweetie, EVERY DAY is kids day".
> 
> Get it.


Are you suggesting everyday is Whites day?

I look at it this way, as do a few of my black friends, everyday is people day. You get out of it what you put into it. Simple as that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Seen in the stores: Jet, Ebony, Black Stars, Black Hairstyles, Sister 2 Sister, Black Family Digest, Black Enterprise Magazine, Black Bride and Groom, Black MBA Magazine, Entrepreneurs of Color Magazine, African American Golfer Digest, Heart and Soul Magazine
> 
> Television - Bounce tv is a station geared for blacks. Their tv advertising line is "_television done our way_" We can't even watch the Dukes of Hazzard on tv.
> 
> A few generic parades compared to the many for blacks. Only two individuals have *two major* holidays honoring them: Jesus and Martin Luther King. What would the masses do if you had a Duke Day?


Can we make that a Daisy Duke day? :devil: And the PCBS masses would shit all over themselves.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> First of all, I see a lot of it being that young white women love dark skinned men. And it isn't always one race particularly, just darker than caucasian. Secondly, I look at myself for part of the answer. I am almost 32, and to this day I have never even been on a date. I find it is very difficult to find people of my generation that have any values even resembling my own. If by some chance I did meet the right woman, there is no way I would have a child these days. Who wants to torture their child by raising them in this sickening world? If you try to raise them with any manner of decency, you will probably be arrested for child abuse. And aint no way I would send a kid to a public indoctrination center. Plus, who can afford to raise a kid these days? So sometimes race isn't the only problem, sometimes it is concern for your theoretical offspring.


Life is still good, children are a blessing and for those who put their trust in God there's something beautiful that the world can never take away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When the white race ceases to be a majority in this once great Republic, you will find the following traditions go with it:
An allegiance to God
The family unit
Independence 
Responsibility
Our constitution


These are not just the ways of the white man, these things are signs of responsibility and character. Without them, socialism as administered by the ruling class will reign.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> When the white race ceases to be a majority in this once great Republic, you will find the following traditions go with it:
> An allegiance to God
> The family unit
> Independence
> ...


We're already there.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> When the white race ceases to be a majority in this once great Republic, you will find the following traditions go with it:
> An allegiance to God
> The family unit
> Independence
> ...


The white race is doomed. Young white women love blacks and young white men imitate them. Just look at all white teenaged males with their ball caps on sideways and pants down around their ass crack. Look at TV ads. Seems most of the ads now days show inter-racial couples. That or gay couples. Our youth are being programmed with progressive ideas and values.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Are you suggesting everyday is Whites day?
> 
> I look at it this way, as do a few of my black friends, everyday is people day. You get out of it what you put into it. Simple as that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes. And there is nothing wrong with that. Folks practice ingroup preference everyday. The fact that this is a majority White, Christian Nation and the success it has had, just shows what that culture can create. Folks used to emulate that, now they just try and tear it down. Look at what happened in Rhodesia and South Africa.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Yes. And there is nothing wrong with that. Folks practice ingroup preference everyday. *The fact that this is a majority White, Christian Nation *and the success it has had, just shows what that culture can create. Folks used to emulate that, now they just try and tear it down. Look at what happened in Rhodesia and South Africa.


I think that is the point of this thread. By the year 20 something this _won't_ be a majority White and most likely Christian nation.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I think that is the point of this thread. By the year 20 something this _won't_ be a majority White and most likely Christian nation.


But NOT because of hug a *** day, or Black history month, or whatever. I will be because of non assimilation of immigrants, less freedom, and free cheese.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> But NOT because of hug a *** day, or Black history month, or whatever. I will be because of non assimilation of immigrants, less freedom, and free cheese.


I would argue Whites are becoming and will be the minority because we aren't humping in the numbers others are.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I would argue Whites are becoming and will be the minority because we aren't humping in the numbers others are.


Whites are, just not without contraceptives and abortion. Here's to so-called "progress".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Whites are, just not without contraceptives and abortion. Here's to so-called "progress".


I wouldn't know anything about that. I'm as pure as the driven snow. :angel:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Malcom Renolds said:


> But NOT because of hug a *** day, or Black history month, or whatever. I will be because of non assimilation of immigrants, less freedom, and free cheese.


Actually, you are wrong.

Embracing *** Day (Or having it shoved down society's throat) is a part of the continued destruction of the Christian ethics, morals and priciples that were the adhesive that held the decent culture together. 
Black History Month is divisive. Rather than learning about and honoring the accomplishments of Black Americans as Americans, they are segregated.
"Or whatever." Well, OK.

Yes, you are correct in saying the non-assimilation of immigrants is destructive, but so are all the denigrations of our culture from within.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

There's another reason I don't buy the premise. If you look at things like innovation, groundbreaking technology and craftsmanship, it's usually done by whites. Even in my gig, "Japanese polishing" is done by all whites.

In fact, who would the libtards bilk if it wasn't for working whites?

It's times like this that I think we're living in a human production of "Animal Farm."


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Denton said:


> Actually, you are wrong.
> 
> Embracing *** Day (Or having it shoved down society's throat) is a part of the continued destruction of the Christian ethics, morals and priciples that were the adhesive that held the decent culture together.
> Black History Month is divisive. Rather than learning about and honoring the accomplishments of Black Americans as Americans, they are segregated.
> ...


So it is Christians NOT raising Christian children. I dont think those parades or "months" or TV PROGRAMMING is "shoved down our throat". Avoidance is possible. If there was a resurgence of wholesome/moral programming, would it MAKE MONEY? That would be "tell", or the vote with your feet type of moment. If the market is ready for this type of service then there would be providers scrambling to provide it.

To the population issue, I believe it is incorrect to measure White birth rates against the Boomer generation. The Boomers were a result of the activity of the Greatest Generation as we know, but the Boomers did not "breed" in the same numbers. They passed on their ideology to the Xers and they passed it down to the Millennials. A lot of the factors against White Birth rates (along with prophylactics) are resources, Inflation of money supply, availability of affordable housing, and DEBT. The "old ways" of go to school (get a degree), get a job, start a family, buy a house just do not WORK as successfully today as they once did. The value of a college degree has been VERY deflated by the sheer numbers of degrees being earned or (given out) depending on your view. I mean there are a lot of folks getting degrees that just dont NEED or Deserve them, and they are saddled with that debt by the time they turn 21-22.

A new model MUST be found to save our society. 
I believe it will be Fascism, not what I WANT, but I believe this country is RIPE for the push back against the deviant communists.
I would PREFER a free market Anarchy, but I do not believe there is a non Christian Morality structure available to support it. YET. The Fourth Turning is upon us and it WILL be a wild ride.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Malcom Renolds said:


> So it is Christians NOT raising Christian children. I dont think those parades or "months" or TV PROGRAMMING is "shoved down our throat". Avoidance is possible. If there was a resurgence of wholesome/moral programming, would it MAKE MONEY? That would be "tell", or the vote with your feet type of moment. If the market is ready for this type of service then there would be providers scrambling to provide it.
> 
> To the population issue, I believe it is incorrect to measure White birth rates against the Boomer generation. The Boomers were a result of the activity of the Greatest Generation as we know, but the Boomers did not "breed" in the same numbers. They passed on their ideology to the Xers and they passed it down to the Millennials. A lot of the factors against White Birth rates (along with prophylactics) are resources, Inflation of money supply, availability of affordable housing, and DEBT. The "old ways" of go to school (get a degree), get a job, start a family, buy a house just do not WORK as successfully today as they once did. The value of a college degree has been VERY deflated by the sheer numbers of degrees being earned or (given out) depending on your view. I mean there are a lot of folks getting degrees that just dont NEED or Deserve them, and they are saddled with that debt by the time they turn 21-22.
> 
> ...


Is there a way for Christian parents to shield their children from the early influences of the World? My first reaction was to say there isn't. They are bombarded by the garbage from all sides, I was going to say. FRom the TV to music to the public educational programming system, I was going to say. Then I remembered an Army buddy who raised three girls who are all devout Christians. How'd he and his wife pull off such a feat? They homeschooled them. They were very involved in the children's lives. They set the example, all the way, and they did it on an Alabama State Trooper's salary.

That should also respond to your money and college position. At least to the money. As far as the college position, my son went to Auburn and is doing quite well. Why? He didn't go for some worthless liberal arts degree that was pursued due to some goofy reason of feelings but an engineering degree because he knew he needed to make his way in this world. 
Why are kids making dumb college decisions? Again, parents are dropping the ball, generally speaking.

You say a new model must be found. I disagree on the word, _must_. A new model is being made for us, but not out of necessity but by design. The new model will solidify my notion that those in power view us as chattle property and new free, sovereign men.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Denton said:


> Is there a way for Christian parents to shield their children from the early influences of the World? My first reaction was to say there isn't. They are bombarded by the garbage from all sides, I was going to say. FRom the TV to music to the public educational programming system, I was going to say. Then I remembered an Army buddy who raised three girls who are all devout Christians. How'd he and his wife pull off such a feat? They homeschooled them. They were very involved in the children's lives. They set the example, all the way, and they did it on an Alabama State Trooper's salary.
> 
> That should also respond to your money and college position. At least to the money. As far as the college position, my son went to Auburn and is doing quite well. Why? He didn't go for some worthless liberal arts degree that was pursued due to some goofy reason of feelings but an engineering degree because he knew he needed to make his way in this world.
> Why are kids making dumb college decisions? Again, parents are dropping the ball, generally speaking.
> ...


I mean MUST for US. You, Your family, and your AL trooper friend are all good examples. Thank you.

Im not sure if it was here or not, but I argued that "certifications" such as a HS diploma, College Degree, and such are no longer necessary for folks with the intelligence to be productive in this society.
If you pass the BAR exam you "got the ticket" and can now practice law. That is literally all it takes. Ya still got a lot of learnen to do, but that is no different than a skilled laborer apprenticeship.

To the second point, it is just not those "in power" that view folks in those categories.
A free man depends on no one for his "daily bread".

I judge folks by their actions and the decisions they make. I have no use for cattle, they need to get off my roads, out of my schools, and off my health insurance. The plantation has grown since LBJs "Great Society", but it has given this nation NO benefits.
If folks act like cattle and then demand rights and equality they should be treated as such [cattle]. We are blessed with the Equality of OPPORTUNITY, not OUTCOMEs. 
It has always been my dream to play in the NBA but alas I am only 5ft6. It is possible for me to gain entry to the NBA, just not Likely. 
There are folks out there that are born with 85IQs and make quite a nice and enviable life for themselves, its just not likely.

Prepper Class 101. Take care of yourself FIRST. You are no good to ANYONE else if you cant take care of yourself.
Put the 02 mask on yourself first before helping your neighbor on the plane.
Put your life jacket on first before jumping in to save your drowning neighbor.

Now I am just rambling.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Malcom Renolds said:


> I mean MUST for US. You, Your family, and your AL trooper friend are all good examples. Thank you.
> 
> Im not sure if it was here or not, but I argued that "certifications" such as a HS diploma, College Degree, and such are no longer necessary for folks with the intelligence to be productive in this society.
> If you pass the BAR exam you "got the ticket" and can now practice law. That is literally all it takes. Ya still got a lot of learnen to do, but that is no different than a skilled laborer apprenticeship.
> ...


Rambling good stuff, though.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> The white race is doomed. Young white women love blacks and young white men imitate them. Just look at all white teenaged males with their ball caps on sideways and pants down around their ass crack. Look at TV ads. Seems most of the ads now days show inter-racial couples. That or gay couples. Our youth are being programmed with progressive ideas and values.


I agree with your frustration, but not your prognosis.

We can lament the demise of the white race all day long, but it's our own fault that a small number of us don't stand together and reevaluate the situation for what it is.

My default is on those parents who feed their children a diet high in sugar and fats, then hand them a laptop only to bitch to the doctor that they kid is "_hyperactive_." Then those kids are drugged with* Ritalin* or *Adderall * for imaginary conditions like ADD / ADHD. A little later on they will be on *opioids* and then other* illegal drugs*. They will then be put on *SSRIs* for depression or anxiety. And a lot of them come from broken families and mothers who have made worthless pieces of scatalogical waste out of their kids.

I see it every day and so do you. My wife has two sons by a previous marriage. One is thirty, the other 26. *NEITHER* of them have ever worked a full time for six consecutive months. * NEITHER* of them has a driver's license, high school diploma, job skill set, or any kind of initiative. Both smoke and are probably doing drugs when they can get them. The oldest just got off probation a few weeks ago and is living in a tent. He says because he has a record, he can't get a job. Well I told him I have connections in Pigeon Forge, Tennessee. So, I offer him a bus ticket to Knoxville where one of my relatives would meet him and drive him to Piegon Forge and his mother gives him a few hundred so he can get a room for a couple of weeks and at least a seasonal job. That was over two weeks ago. His ass is still living in a tent, living off $650 a month in food stamps and what money he can bum off other people and con out of his mother.... who gives him any amount of money he wants and takes him anywhere he wants to go - and does his laundry.

This POS is not the exception; he is* the rule*. We can blame the blacks, the liberals. so - called "_illegal aliens_," the system, or whatever. But, it's what we're doing to ourselves that matters the most. My wife's kids would rather live in tents and get freebies than to live with me. I'd make them work and make some effort to become self sufficient. Mommies don't like that. Their babies are "_special._" Divorce is rampant and between high divorce rates and absent dads, *THAT *is doing the most damage to our race.

We should quit making excuses and we should quit apologizing for wanting to preserve the race and culture we inherited from the founding fathers of this nation. We should start focusing on cleaning up our own back yards. White chicks want the black dudes because they have the jobs and the jewelry. Black people don't sit on their ass and allow the rest of the races and cultures "_diss_" them.

I think if we were serious preppers, we would be kicking ass and taking names because the next generation are the ones we will have to depend upon as we age and need them to step up to the plate and protect, defend and advance our culture.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

^^^^
Nothing Destroys a society faster than Single Mothers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Malcom Renolds said:


> ^^^^
> Nothing Destroys a society faster than Single Mothers.


Thanks to no-fault divorce, women can divorce a man for no reason. Thanks to bias, men must pay for the woman's decision, every month. I don't believe the result is due to the law of unintended consequences; I believe this is by design.
Thanks to welfare, women replace the man with the government. The government pays for her welfare and her children, so she needs a man for nothing other than impregnation. This also must be by design, elsewise the problem could be fixed.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Denton said:


> Thanks to no-fault divorce, women can divorce a man for no reason. Thanks to bias, men must pay for the woman's decision, every month. I don't believe the result is due to the law of unintended consequences; I believe this is by design.
> Thanks to welfare, women replace the man with the government. The government pays for her welfare and her children, so she needs a man for nothing other than impregnation. This also must be by design, elsewise the problem could be fixed.


Thats what they WANT you to think.

1. Men Pay more taxes than women on average
2. Men enforce the Divorce Settlement - Most LEOs are Men
3. Men enforce the "Baby Daddy Jail" Racket
4. Men vote for increased benefits for single mothers
5. Men pay by working more for "the same money" while she needs off for maturity or daycare leave
edit: 6. I forgot she needs men to go and die in foreign wars to protect the whole system.

Men are a resource to Single Mothers. Just try and support that Feminist system with out MEN, and then talk about NEED.

You are correct. It is by design.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

There's an old Sicilian adage that goes, _"A lion can lead a thousand sheep better than a sheep can lead a thousand lions."_

There's enough graybeards left in this country to say "no" and make it stick. Look at Poncho Villa. Those weren't Navy SEALs he was leading, but it took a large part of the American Army to bring him to justice. And what about our own version of such a man? Ever hear of Francis Marion? He and about two dozen men were all that stood between the British coming up from the south and George Washington's flank.

Like him or hate him, Fidel Castro crawled out of the jungle and bested both Batista and the mafia.

One man and an idea. It's not a new thing, King Leonidas said "No" as well, as I remember. And that was 480 BC.


----------



## Mconnolly (Jul 31, 2018)

All my white friends are having kids I have kids I don’t know how accurate this is


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Annie said:


> White guilt because we're so "entitled".


Annie, I remembered your post when I read this, and thought of you.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Annie, I remembered your post when I read this, and thought of you.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/...ell-region®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


Read BS much?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Annie, I remembered your post when I read this, and thought of you.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/...ell-region®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


You Sir, like to promote racism. With that evidence, I can only assume you are a racist at heart as well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Annie, I remembered your post when I read this, and thought of you.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/...ell-region®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


What a load of :vs_poop:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer, I've had a family member who wasn't hired because he wasn't a minority.


Jammer Six said:


> Annie, I remembered your post when I read this, and thought of you.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Jammer, I've had a family member who wasn't hired because he wasn't a minority.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Been there, too. Passed up for promotion because I am white, and almost got fired because of someone else's screw up but didn't because the screw up was recorded. The that person get fired? Nope.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Top 8% of your class and white will not automatically get you into the University of Texas at Austin.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> If not actually sooner. The average age is 43.
> 
> White population aging rapidly in US, dying faster than babies are born, data show | Fox News


Send a half-dozen 19 year old nymphos my way and I'll work on the problem diligently. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And you guys are comparing these anecdotes to all the folks who (every day, in every city) don't get hired/promoted because they're _not_ white?

Here, I'll give you the exact same advice folks give to non-whites, every day, in every industry:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Annie said:


> Well, then why is it that African Americans--along with every other racial group out there--celebrate their heritage but those of European heritage can't do that without seeming racist? Why is it racist for white people to be proud of their heritage?


You do not have a St Patrick's day, Columbus Day , October fest , Polish, Italian, French, Swedish or Norwegian festival in your region or state? I see German dance groups, Irish dance groups . I think you do not have your eyes open.

The "blacks" cannot celebrate their tribal heritage as they were put in chains and forcefully brought to work as a slave. They were beaten for speaking their language or trying to teach their children anything about the tribe or what it was like in Africa.

Be glad you get to teach your culture to your descendants and do not begrudge a "black" who wants to wear some colored cloth that might or might not be from the area / tribe of his ancestors.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> You do not have a St Patrick's day, Columbus Day , October fest , Polish, Italian, French, Swedish or Norwegian festival in your region or state? I see German dance groups, Irish dance groups . I think you do not have your eyes open.
> 
> The "blacks" cannot celebrate their tribal heritage as they were put in chains and forcefully brought to work as a slave. They were beaten for speaking their language or trying to teach their children anything about the tribe or what it was like in Africa.
> 
> Be glad you get to teach your culture to your descendants and do not begrudge a "black" who wants to wear some colored cloth that might or might not be from the area / tribe of his ancestors.


Children taken from their parents, raised in boarding schools, to "civilize" them.

Illegal religions, illegal languages, illegal clothing.

The white race is becoming a minority, but we've learned from history, and won't do some of the things to you that you did to us. We don't want to spend the money.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I said before and wil say again whites have been the minority on this continent longer than they have been a majority. Many of the original states were white minority . 

The only folks worried about this are racist . 

You cry about how whites cannot have a white pride event - think they had one in DC over the weekend. But we have Columbus Day , St Patrick's day, October Fest , festivals for Swedish , Italian, French , Norwegian, Scottish and other countries heritage . 

We have had one non-European descendant out of 45 and you loose your ****ING MINDS. 

Blame everyone and anyone for not getting a job instead of looking at your self and making sure you have the work record, education , test scores . 

Which is it the non-english speaking, no or low skilled worker is taking your job or they are so lazy that they are on welfare? Hard to be on welfare and taking your skilled job at the same time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Jammer, I've had a family member who wasn't hired because he wasn't a minority.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


That is quite common in the military and govt employment. So many things in this vain that I have personally seen including a grossly incompetent Black female Captain not only putting soldiers lives at risk unnecessarily, but actually having a few of them get killed from her incompetence. She was not relieved when she should have been and actually was awarded a Bronze Star due entirely to being black and a female. This woman only spent about a months worth of time in Iraq total from 2003-04 and she only made the move to a secure location there after being ordered to do so by the Battalion Commander.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I said before and wil say again whites have been the minority on this continent longer than they have been a majority. Many of the original states were white minority .
> 
> The only folks worried about this are racist .
> 
> ...


So much to laugh about in this post. A collection of thoughts from a lefty filled with white guilt, lacking facts, delusional and fully indoctrinated into identity politics group think.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You do not have a St Patrick's day, Columbus Day , October fest , Polish, Italian, French, Swedish or Norwegian festival in your region or state? I see German dance groups, Irish dance groups . I think you do not have your eyes open.
> 
> The "blacks" cannot celebrate their tribal heritage as they were put in chains and forcefully brought to work as a slave. They were beaten for speaking their language or trying to teach their children anything about the tribe or what it was like in Africa.
> 
> Be glad you get to teach your culture to your descendants and do not begrudge a "black" who wants to wear some colored cloth that might or might not be from the area / tribe of his ancestors.


Who is begrudging a black person who wants to do such things? Not I. You're setting up some kind of false dichotomy. Why?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Actually, it sounded to me like he was pointing out that you were ignoring a few facts when you made your claim.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> And you guys are comparing these anecdotes to all the folks who (every day, in every city) don't get hired/promoted because they're _not_ white?
> 
> Here, I'll give you the exact same advice folks give to non-whites, every day, in every industry:


Yeah, I don't know about your great liberal stronghold, but in the rest of the country, affirmative action makes sure whites have demerits against them. Odd, isn't it?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> And you guys are comparing these anecdotes to all the folks who (every day, in every city) don't get hired/promoted because they're _not_ white?
> 
> Here, I'll give you the exact same advice folks give to non-whites, every day, in every industry:


You bet I am.
I saw whites losing opportunities to lessor qualified minorities, as you so eloquently put it "every day, in every city" starting in the 70's. SAW IT MYSELF. Most notably this first revealed itself as a pointless absurdity in our universities and colleges. Higher education was being taught, as a result of affirmative action, by the least qualified individuals/"professors"... not the best and the brightest. Got a "C" average Mr. Black? You're hired. I'm sorry Mr. White... but despite your "A" average we have no slot for you in our hiring quotas. It didn't work then, it doesn't work NOW, and it will never work ever.
Here, I'll give YOU the same advice AA folks give to whites every day in every industry: get a wheelchair or a Spanish surname.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> You do not have a St Patrick's day, Columbus Day , October fest , Polish, Italian, French, Swedish or Norwegian festival in your region or state? I see German dance groups, Irish dance groups . I think you do not have your eyes open.
> 
> The "blacks" cannot celebrate their tribal heritage as they were put in chains and forcefully brought to work as a slave. They were beaten for speaking their language or trying to teach their children anything about the tribe or what it was like in Africa.
> 
> Be glad you get to teach your culture to your descendants and do not begrudge a "black" who wants to wear some colored cloth that might or might not be from the area / tribe of his ancestors.


Do you even see how you are mixing all sorts of things together?

Let's break it all down, shall we?

Slavery is still happening, today. Where? Not in Western nations. So, where is it hapening?

What about those who were brought to the New World as slaves over a couple of CENTURIES ago? Yes, they were freed, in the U.S. Yes, the 14th amendment made them citizens. Still today, they are given preferential treatment for hiring and promotion. While the minority, they are treated like they are the driving culture.

Where did the constitution come from? The Bill of Rights? Who killed each other so that all people in this country could enjoy those rights?

Now, you want to talk about Rhodesia? Want to talk about what is happening in South Africa, today? Not only do they not get to celebrate their heritage, a heritage that fed people of other cultures, they are being slaughtered for their color.

In other words, kiss my ass. You and @Jammer Six. What cultures created the only nation that honors the God-given rights of all people? Yet today, people like you and @Jammer Six belign what was created by people of European blood because there aren't enough holidays to comemorate cultures who didn't contribute to the notion of the laws of nature and nature's God, here or anywhere else. Again, kiss my very pale ass.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> What cultures created the only nation that honors the God-given rights of all people?


Dunno. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Dunno. Hasn't happened yet.


Do you think it will happen? It doesn't happen by chance or happenstance. Meanwhile, why not work to destroy the one nation that pulled it off until the Destroyers entered the scene.
Yes, the same color of the crafters of the nation. Almost odd, isn't it? Considering the people of other cultures are being used as nothing more as pawns in the destruction of our liberties?

Too bad that so many people are so stupid. After all, their victory is everyone's downfall.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Too bad that so many people are so stupid. After all, their victory is everyone's downfall.


If you say so. Me, I'm going to wait and see what happens. We've had a Black President. Anything is possible, and this time, it's not just words: white folks really are going to be a minority.

It might be better, it might be worse. Depends how wise the leaders turn out to be. Depends how much they're motivated by power, vengeance, greed, sex or history. You know, just like white folk.

It's change, that's certain. Being white is no longer enough, although you still have white children who tell cops they're clean, white girls who dance, and therefore shouldn't be arrested. When white folk tell folks of color they've been cheated, passed over for promotion, fired or whatever, you're not telling us anything new. We know the stories.

But kiss your ass? Why, because you're white? Because you're employed? Because you're a vet? Because you're angry?

So am I, Denton, right down the line, in spite of the obstacles.

No, Denton, those days are over. That's one of the things that has ended.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@RJAMES I want to tell you a story about a blogger. There was this blogger who made a post saying, black women are the most beautiful women in the world. And the replies he got were really positive. Stuff like that's right, you go Etc. Then the next week he did the same thing Asian women are the most beautiful in the world. The replies, all positive. Then, Hispanic women... You get it very positive then the next week, it was white women are the most beautiful in the world. So, yeah you guessed it he was called racist and received all sorts of hate messages for that.

Am I bellyaching? Not really, life is good for me. I've been blessed with a lot of good things. But don't tell me that there's such a thing as white privilege anymore. Because that is gone.

When you say St Patrick's Day or Oktoberfest celebrates white pride that's just so far off the mark, I can understand how you as a black person might not get that but let me try to explain a little. St Patrick's Day used to be a religious holiday, it used to be about irish-american Pride. Now it's just about drinking and politics, getting the gay rights groups to march in the NYC parade. St Patrick will be rolling in his grave, because it goes against my religion. If the gay people want to have a parade they should go for it but not under the banner of St Patrick. Oktoberfest is not that much different. They celebrate it at the firehouse nearby and I can tell you it's just about loud music and drinking it's not about celebrating Germany and it's culture.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

One question. What are the groups such as black lives matter who are so concerned about oppression doing for the Africans in Libya who are being sold in the slave markets today? If they're so concerned about slavery, shouldn't they be helping those who are being enslaved now?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Do you think it will happen? It doesn't happen by chance or happenstance. Meanwhile, why not work to destroy the one nation that pulled it off until the Destroyers entered the scene.
> Yes, the same color of the crafters of the nation. Almost odd, isn't it? Considering the people of other cultures are being used as nothing more as pawns in the destruction of our liberties?
> 
> Too bad that so many people are so stupid. After all, their victory is everyone's downfall.


It unfortunately does no good to try to educate a group think, identity politics communist about anything. The only hope for them is some very tough and painful lessons that hopefully will lead to enlightenment. The problem with this being that others will be forced to suffer when said fools can easily find the truth on their own, but refuse to do so due to their own psychological fragility.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good example of the mental illness on the left called identity politics.....



> Anti-Discrimination Laws Are Wielded against a Shelter for Battered Women


https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/08/anti-discrimination-laws-used-against-battered-women-shelter/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think groups often act like individuals.

For example, when some drunk told me how tough he was I knew he was a wussy. When the Democrats tell you their candidate is up by eight points, it means they are down by five.

And I've been through three black uprisings in this country. Now stop and think, where are the Panthers, C.O.R.E. and SNCC? Well, they're all dead.

They said that in his entire life Billy the Kid perhaps made 5,000 dollars in crime--the same amount that a blacksmith made in one year. I could take a determined black husband and teach him to polish and his phone would never stop ringing. But for some reason when the next black generation comes along they all burn their own neighborhoods, get shot (either by the police or each other) and run up felony rap-sheets that keep them from good jobs for the rest of their lives.

So when I hear "the blacks are coming" it will be for the fourth time--the fifth time if you consider the Ferguson fall-out a "movement."

They now have sworn police officers at the mall I haunt, but the store managers also teach safety drills in case of a shooting. Those who refuse to study history...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If you say so. Me, I'm going to wait and see what happens. We've had a Black President. Anything is possible, and this time, it's not just words: white folks really are going to be a minority.
> 
> It might be better, it might be worse. Depends how wise the leaders turn out to be. Depends how much they're motivated by power, vengeance, greed, sex or history. You know, just like white folk.
> 
> ...


There you go again, playing the race card. It is so old and worn out you have to try and use it in places where it doesn't even fit. I didn't say to kiss my very pale ass because it is very pale, as you know. I said you can kiss it because I am tired of people using my color as an excuse for other people's failures.

You can sit around and wait for some other culture to build a system that is better than what those evil old white guys built over two centuries ago. Spend your time however you wish, but you know it isn't going to happen. Do I say that with glee? Absolutely not, as I wish all people were free and all governments assumed their main purpose is to protect the God-given rights of their citizens. I don't see any attempt being made anywhere in the world; do you? Nowhere do you see another nation using our constitution and the Bill of Rights as an example, and it is the best example of limited govenment and protecton of the rights of the people. They don't have to reinvent the wheel, just use the wheel that is already invented and cherish it more than we seem to do.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> If not actually sooner. The average age is 43.
> 
> White population aging rapidly in US, dying faster than babies are born, data show | Fox News


I am sure the Left has visions of "Wakanda Forever!" when this happens. They will be disappointed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There are plenty of folks from other countries that are eager to bring their skills and loyalty to the U.S. so any and all America hating commies should leave the U.S. immediately.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> There are plenty of folks from other countries that are eager to bring their skills and loyalty to the U.S. so any and all America hating commies should leave the U.S. immediately.


Those are not the ones the government or the liberals want. 
https://cis.org/Report/Cost-Welfare-Use-Immigrant-and-Native-Households

The liberals are certain immigrants will shun our constitutional republic (which doesn't exist, anymore) for socialism. Voting stats prove them mostly right. This being the case, there is no reason to assume people are coming to this country because of what our founding fathers crafted.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Those are not the ones the government or the liberals want.
> https://cis.org/Report/Cost-Welfare-Use-Immigrant-and-Native-Households
> 
> The liberals are certain immigrants will shun our constitutional republic (which doesn't exist, anymore) for socialism. Voting stats prove them mostly right. This being the case, there is no reason to assume people are coming to this country because of what our founding fathers crafted.


Of course the lefty traitors want uneducated, unskilled foreigners of all types to replace citizens and keep the scumbag lefties in power.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> They don't have to reinvent the wheel, just use the wheel that is already invented and cherish it more than we seem to do.


I don't have any tattoos, strange for an MC biker.

_*But if I was going to get one, it would your quote from the top of this post*_.

We forget that the Constitution was not made to war upon each other, but to limit government. It protects the white and black man. I mean, reading an old parchment has got to be easier than burning down the athletic shoe store in your neighborhood...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I don't have any tattoos, strange for an MC biker.
> 
> _*But if I was going to get one, it would your quote from the top of this post*_.
> 
> We forget that the Constitution was not made to war upon each other, but to limit government. It protects the white and black man. I mean, reading an old parchment has got to be easier than burning down the athletic shoe store in your neighborhood...


It's easy to point at those who riot and burn, but lets not forget the many _white_ people who vote against the constitution and for socialism.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> It's easy to point at those who riot and burn, but lets not forget the many _white_ people who vote against the constitution and for socialism.


It's hard to forget, socialism is revered here as a superior mode of governing. This is Madison, Wisconsin. You openly suggest that our Republic guarantees individual freedom over a strong central government and you'll be shouted down for hate speech. Heck, even Lee Harvey Oswald could only stand socialism for about two years before he came home.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> They don't have to reinvent the wheel, just use the wheel that is already invented and cherish it more than we seem to do.


We don't like your wheel. It has flat spots, it's not round and it doesn't always roll.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> We don't like your wheel. It has flat spots, it's not round and it doesn't always roll.


I forget the speaker, but some one said, _"Democracy is the worst system of governance there is, except for everything else."_

In a lot of ways, we Americans bicker, but pretty much have a smooth transition of power. Heck, in China, Kaepernick would have been shot--after torture. I was bummed out today, so my wife drove, with bare arms because of the humidity. I sit and drink coffee, surrounded by a half-dozen people knowing I'm armed--you can tell their concern by the yawns.

I criticized Obama. No middle of the night jackboots showed up. I was not executed. Even with my past, police officers call me sir.

(In fact, my beat cop found a lost UPS package addressed to me, but left somewhere else, probably due to a bitter, driving thunderstorm. I was concerned for the potentially dangerous contents, but the officer hunted it down. I wrote to his chief and thanked him for his service. I received a polite note in return, telling me that the officer was being commended. Imagine that, he was black and now decorated).

So yeah, we have problems. None of my bikes ever had legal mufflers and/or pipes. And further, if you ever break down in my area, it will probably be a member of my MC that stops to help. Yikes, we probably are a mess...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If this nation is so terrible and unfair to minorities why do so many still want to come here? As someone who joined the military because my parents were unable to pay for me to go to college I don't feel particularly entitled. My first employer in adulthood packed up most of their production and moved it overseas. I had to take a job as a prison guard to keep my family fed and bills paid. Two years later I packed up and moved to another state for a better opportunity with another employer. My current employer hires minorities whenever possible and has racially based support groups for Black, Latino, and groups for gay/trans employees. I am still waiting for my entitlement to kick in.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> I mean, reading an old parchment has got to be easier than burning down the athletic shoe store in your neighborhood.


Not if you can't read...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> We don't like your wheel. It has flat spots, it's not round and it doesn't always roll.


Then what are you doing here? Go back and conquer your homeland...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> We don't like your wheel. It has flat spots, it's not round and it doesn't always roll.


Yeah, there are flat spots on the wheel, and all those flat spots are unconstitutional additions. It sometimes doesn't roll because of those additions.


----------

